

Paper-based AR games in your browser - castiboy
http://short.epfl.ch/paprika

======
m_mueller
Are you aware of Japanese Arcade Games with Cards?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJeN3QrdXlI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJeN3QrdXlI)
; I'd like to see such a concept on PCs as well.

~~~
qbonnard
I didn't know this one. I had only seen this one, a RTS where armies are
controlled with cards :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQexhBQvWjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQexhBQvWjs)
which indeed looks pretty appealing.

------
explorigin
Nice concept. But what's the practical application? D-pads are so much more
user-friendly.

~~~
code_scrapping
I don't think it's for actual gaming. Think more in the direction of simple
way to expand any web-app with QR-code interactions.

~~~
qbonnard
OP's collaborator here.

The goal of this framework is to explore the (huge) gap between card- or board
games, and videogames, so we can take the best of both worlds. It's hard work
to imagine what users can do with new interaction techniques, but the goal is
to make videogames which are more fun with paper/card based interaction than
d-pads. Or conversely, to find card/board games that are more fun with a
computer (i.e. not a simple 3D animation of the battle between two pokemon
cards for example).

